# Buren



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Had this for a little while now very nice dial and case pleased with this because its had very little wear.

Its a Landeron movement cal 1450 put it onto a carbon fibre strap which compliments it quite well.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

now when people say electric watch this is the dial they dream of-cracking


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

heres a buren watch that my grandmother left me last year,she was 96, this was her brothers watch and was presented to him in 1954, its keeping excellent time


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

ollyhock said:


> heres a buren watch that my grandmother left me last year,she was 96, this was her brothers watch and was presented to him in 1954, its keeping excellent time


If I had to take a guess I would say this watch was made before 1954 it has a 1930s look about it has it got a gold case if it has you can probably date it from that. This watch was made in 1936

looks simular.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That electric has one of the best dials i've seen. I love those hour markers.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > heres a buren watch that my grandmother left me last year,she was 96, this was her brothers watch and was presented to him in 1954, its keeping excellent time
> ...


yeah it does look older, its silver , itmay have been older stock bought in quantity by ici and then distributed to its employees as they reached the hand shake point


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like these dials! Seems like they all were made by one company since all use the Landeron movement here's a couple others.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I really like these dials! Seems like they all were made by one company since all use the Landeron movement here's a couple others.


Thats a couple of really nice dials there bill have you had them long because you have not posted these before


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks

I've got a ton of watches I haven't posted before. :lol: :lol: You just have to check my links. 

The Olympic I have had for a couple of years now. it's in almost new condition.

The Midland is relatively new (within 6 months) and i thought I had posted it before.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> The Midland is relatively new (within 6 months) and i thought I had _posted_ it before.


Instead of _posting_ it here Bill, just _post it_ to me instead. Very nice! I'll get my coat. :sadwalk:

The only one I have with all the hour batons as flashing is the Camy below...but the dial is not in good condition...so it remains as-is for the time being.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Gee Paul, I did post you something last week!


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > The Midland is relatively new (within 6 months) and i thought I had _posted_ it before.
> ...


Ihave one with lightning battons here's a picky (probably)







(bugger)


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

andy s said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > watchnutz said:
> ...


http://







[


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

andy s said:


> andy s said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


more practice needed regards Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a nice dial on that one Andy I have not seen one like that on a rotary before.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a nice dial on that one Andy I have not seen one like that on a rotary before.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Curious to know what movement is in that one, Andy.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

What you thinking Bill it,s not a 4750/4760 surely not. :blink: Ps just noticed the width of the winder looks thinner than normal.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Curious to know what movement is in that one, Andy.


Hi Bill nothing in there to get the juices flowing so to speak. As i expect you thought landeron 4750 with the small battery hatch. If i ever master uploading photis to the forum you will se in more detail regards Andy


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not all Landerons had a hatch back. Many had screw on case backs and used the larger battery. According to the Wizard of East Sussex web site Rotary did use the Landeron 4750.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ve got one of those Bill with the battery hatch in the case back.


----------

